# Which is the better business idea?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

ill decide myself.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

mods, please lock this thread.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

:laughing:


----------



## JoanHodges (Jun 14, 2020)

I am eager to open a chain of restaurants in my city. (LV ) And I also want to do logistics. Yes, these two areas are completely different, but I still want to do both.
Now I'm on my way to opening my first restaurant in the city. I started this business after reading the business idea on afreeadvice.com and he was burning with desire.
Of course, you need to think through everything to the smallest detail, and that's what I'm doing right now. 
I think that I will start to deal with logistics as necessary in the preparation of different products and so on to the restaurant, since it really borders on each other. However, first of all, I will be engaged in the promotion of the restaurant. And after I achieve some success in the restaurant business-I will begin a full immersion in the field of logistics.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

JoanHodges said:


> I am eager to open a chain of restaurants in my city. (LV ) And I also want to do logistics. Yes, these two areas are completely different, but I still want to do both.


Logistics would come in handy when setting up a chain of restaurants and also when dealing with suppliers and other vendors.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

...and a pretty large part of making the restaurant run smooth and efficiently with good working conditions is also logistics within the building  so perhaps it is a very good combination. move food in, carboard out, keep cool, keep dry, don't break backs, what goes in where depending on frequency of when needed in what order, keep dirty from clean, one route for garbage out, one for fresh food in, and out, not crossing with things that can burn you, risking collisions, make sure there is space for meeting with carts, serving distances as time is money... it is very complicated.


----------



## ThomasHoward (Mar 15, 2021)

I see you wrote this a long time ago, a lot has changed over the years.


----------



## Jurlilane (Aug 18, 2021)

It`s necessary to make the right choice of location for the future establishment. At the present stage, a promising direction for choosing a location is the opening of a restaurant in large shopping mall. This can be conceptual cafes, democratic coffee houses and even restaurants which belong to the premium class. And this, btw, is linked to logistics, because it directly affects profitability. I also recommend turning to factorforyou.com, which is a great help when starting your own business.


----------

